# my paph list from 06'



## timber (Dec 30, 2010)

Ran across my complete list before i sold everything. if i remember correctly i sold them all to one guy who was in the airforce and he lived in Texas. i would love these to teleport into my livingroom.....


Paphiopedilum species
Paph. Armeniacum 5 growth BS

Paph. Armeniacum 2 growth BS

Paph. Bellatulum 5 growth PB

Paph. Bellatulum 3 growth in bud

(2)Paph Bellatulum 1 growth BS

(2)Paph Bellatulum large seedlings

Paph. Bellatulum alba 1 growth in bud

Paph. Concolor 1 growth in bud

(1)Paph Delenatii 4 growth in double bud

Paph. Delenatii 2 growth BS

Paph. Delenatii 1 growth in bud

Paph. Delenatii large seedling

Paph. Druryi 2 growth BS

Paph Fanaticum 4 growth in bud

Paph Godfroyae 6 growth in bud

(2)Paph. Henryanum large seedlings

Paph. Insigne var. sandarianum 15 growth

Paph. Leucochilum 1 growth BS

Paph. Malipoense 2 growth in bud

Paph. Malipoense NBS seedling

Paph.Micranthum 2 growth BS

Paph. Niveum 3 growth BS

Paph. Preastens seedling

Paph. Purparatum 1 growth NBS

Paph. Spicerianum 3 growth BS

Paph. Sukhakulii 1 growth in bloom

Paph. Tigrinum 2 growth BS

Paph. Urbanianum 5 growth in bud

Paph. Venustum alba 2 growth in bud

Paph. Vietnamense 1 growth 6” seedling

Paph. Villosum 3 growth PB

Paphiopedilum Hybrids
Paph. S.Gratrix (flask 25 plants)

Paph. DR. Jack 5 growth PB

Paph. MaBelle 2 growth PB

Paph. Moquettium x psyche 1 growth 8”LS

Paph. Gloria Naugle 2 growth NBS

Paph. Magic Lantern 3 growth PB

Paph. Prince Edward of York 1 growth 22”LS

Paph. Michael Koopowitz 3 growth BS

Paph. Haynaldianum x Lowii 2 growth PB

Paph. Mastersianum x Robert De Veer 3 growth in bloom

Paph. Sierrabell snow leapord x concolor 1 growth 8” LS

Paph. Lynleigh Koopowitz 3 growth PB

Paph. Joyce Hasegawa 4 growth PB

Paph. Joyce Hasegawa 1 growth BS

Paph. Honey x henryanum 2 growth

Paph. Angela 4 growth in bud

Paph. Niveum x Delenatii (DeceptionII) in bud

Paph. Depearle 4 growth PB

Paph. Quasar 1 growth NBS

Paph. Delenatii x Mastersianum 4 growth BS

Paph. Psyche x Armeniacum 1 growth BS

Paph. FC puddle 5 growth PB

Paph. Leucochilum x concolor 3 growth PB

Paph. Fairieanum x Alma Gavert 5 growth PB

Paph. Magic Mood x Green Lady 3 growth BS(complex)

paph.Yerba Buena x White Legacy 2 growth

Phrags
Phrag. Besseae(chilli pepper x collosal) 1 growth BS

Phrag. Pericei x St. Quen 15 growth in bloom 

Other
Phal. Sweet memories’bubbles’ AM/AOS

(10) Tolumnia(mixed)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2010)

Man, I would have hated to give those up.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2010)

Was he in Texas or in Florida?


----------



## timber (Dec 31, 2010)

i thought Texas.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2010)

Could be, I know an USAF guy in Fla who's an STF member.
Nice collection, there are a few there I would have loved!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 31, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Man, I would have hated to give those up.


Me too :sob: but you do what you have to do. Have fun rebuilding!


----------

